# HELP let's see if someone out there has an answer



## Kearney.200 (May 27, 2014)

1991 UBC what is the max. hight for a fire extinguisher cabinet?


----------



## hlfireinspector (May 27, 2014)

Link:

https://archive.org/stream/gov.law.icbo.building.1991/icbo.building.1991#page/n41/mode/2up''>https://archive.org/stream/gov.law.icbo.building.1991/icbo.building.1991#page/n41/mode/2up' rel="external nofollow">

https://archive.org/stream/gov.law.icbo.building.1991/icbo.building.1991#page/n41/mode/2up


----------



## cda (May 27, 2014)

Might be in UFC if it is even there

Give me a few hours may have 91 UFC back in office


----------



## RLGA (May 28, 2014)

I could find no requirements for fire extinguishers in the 1991 UBC.  You might have to look in the 1991 UFC.


----------



## north star (May 28, 2014)

*~ : ~ : ~*

I looked in the `91 Edition of the UFC earlier and could find no information

on portable fire extinguishers, or cabinets.

*~ : ~ : ~*


----------



## DonaldsonR (May 28, 2014)

NFPA 10 1.5.10 has it not more than 5ft for max 40# unit, over 40#, top max at 3.5'


----------



## JPohling (May 28, 2014)

don't forget accessible reach ranges


----------



## cda (May 28, 2014)

UFC 1991  says install per UFC standard. 10-1 which I have no copy of

I think it is nfpa 10 basically


----------



## DonaldsonR (May 29, 2014)

true.  usually the handle to the cabinet is lower than the top of the unit.

Not sure since a FE is a piece of loose equipment if it is really part of ADA, but best to have it there.


----------



## Kearney.200 (May 29, 2014)

thank you all for your insight I have a copy of the UBC 1991 but like what was said they are not mentioned

is NFPA 10 the same through out the years?


----------



## cda (May 29, 2014)

Kearney.200 said:
			
		

> thank you all for your insight I have a copy of the UBC 1991 but like what was said they are not mentioned is NFPA 10 the same through out the years?


mostly, not sure about mounting hieght

what you need is the 1991 UFC standard 10-1


----------



## cda (May 29, 2014)

It seems back in the old days we were using something like this, when we had to write violations with a pencil, by candlelight, and walk five miles in the snow to an inspection.

from the 1994 NFPA 10

1-6.10 Fire extinguishers having a gross weight not

exceeding 40 lb (18.14 kg) shall be installed so that the top

of the fire extinguisher is not more than 5 ft (1.53 m) above

the floor. Fire extinguishers having a gross weight greater

than 40 lb (18.14 kg) (except wheeled types) shall be so

installed that the top of the fire extinguisher is not more

than 31/2 ft (1.07 m) above the floor. In no case shall the

clearance between the bottom of the fire extinguisher and

the floor be less than 4 in. (10.2 cm).

1-6.5 Cabinets housing fire extinguishers shall not be

locked.

Exception: Where fire extinguishers are subject to nzalicious use,

locked cabinets may be used provided the,~ include means of emergency

access.

1-6.6" Fire extinguishers shall not be obstructed or

obscured from view.

Exception: In large rooms, and in certain locations where visual

obstruction cannot be completely avoided, means shall be provided

to indicate the location.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 1, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> It seems back in the old days we were using something like this, when we had to write violations with a pencil, by candlelight, and walk five miles in the snow, uphill both directions,  to an inspection. fixed it for you


----------



## cda (Jun 1, 2014)

fireguy said:
			
		

> cda said:
> 
> 
> 
> > It seems back in the old days we were using something like this, when we had to write violations with a pencil, by candlelight, and walk five miles in the snow, uphill both directions,  to an inspection. fixed it for you


Thinks graduated six grade only, before I became a double naught spy, in the inspection dept


----------



## mark handler (Jun 1, 2014)

DonaldsonR said:
			
		

> true.  usually the handle to the cabinet is lower than the top of the unit.Not sure since a FE is a piece of loose equipment if it is really part of ADA, but best to have it there.


It is no specificly listed in the "current" ADA Standards

But was in the "old" ADA Accessible Guidelines 4.4

Cabinets and Fire Extinguishers projecting from walls with their leading edges between 27 inches and 80 inches above the finished floor shall protrude no more than 4 inches into walks, halls, corridors, passageways, or aisle. Objects mounted with their leading edges at or below 27 inches above the finished floor may protrude any amount. Freestanding objects mounted on posts or pylons may overhang 12 inches maximum from 27 inches to 80 inches above the ground or finished floor. Protruding objects shall not reduce the clear width of an accessible route or maneuvering space.


----------



## cda (Jun 1, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> It is no specificly listed in the "current" ADA Standards But was in the "old" ADA Accessible Guidelines 4.4
> 
> Cabinets and Fire Extinguishers projecting from walls with their leading edges between 27 inches and 80 inches above the finished floor shall protrude no more than 4 inches into walks, halls, corridors, passageways, or aisle. Objects mounted with their leading edges at or below 27 inches above the finished floor may protrude any amount. Freestanding objects mounted on posts or pylons may overhang 12 inches maximum from 27 inches to 80 inches above the ground or finished floor. Protruding objects shall not reduce the clear width of an accessible route or maneuvering space.


Would say locate where the top of the fire extinguisher can be, than make sure the cabinet is with in those parameters.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 2, 2014)

Nfpa 10, 2013



> *6.1.3.8 installation height.* *6.1.3.8.1 *                                                                           fire extinguishers having a gross weight not exceeding 40 lb (18.14 kg) shall be installed so that the top of the fire extinguisher is not more than 5 ft (1.53 m) above the floor.
> 
> *6.1.3.8.2 *                                                                           fire extinguishers having a gross weight greater than 40 lb (18.14 kg) (except wheeled types) shall be installed so that the top of the fire extinguisher is not more than 3 1/2 ft (1.07 m) above the floor.
> 
> *6.1.3.8.3 *                                                                           in no case shall the clearance between the bottom of the hand portable fire extinguisher and the floor be less than 4 in. (102 mm).


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 2, 2014)

2012 IFC

906.9 Extinguisher installation.

The installation of portable fire extinguishers shall be in accordance with Sections 906.9.1 through 906.9.3.

906.9.1 Extinguishers weighing 40 pounds or less.

Portable fire extinguishers having a gross weight not exceeding 40 pounds (18 kg) shall be installed so that their tops are not more than 5 feet (1524 mm) above the floor.

906.9.2 Extinguishers weighing more than 40 pounds.

Hand-held portable fire extinguishers having a gross weight exceeding 40 pounds (18 kg) shall be installed so that their tops are not more than 3.5 feet (1067 mm) above the floor.

906.9.3 Floor clearance.

The clearance between the floor and the bottom of installed hand-held portable fire extinguishers shall not be less than 4 inches (102 mm).

906.10 Wheeled units.

Wheeled fire extinguishers shall be conspicuously located in a designated location.


----------

